# Just glad to have found this board!



## Tzav (Oct 25, 2009)

A feral cat has adopted me, and I have been doing what I can for him since then. I feed him well, provide water, give him vitamins, and provide treats that are supposed to be good for hairball and dental trouble.

I built him a house out of an old wooden dresser, insulated it, and carpeted it. I piled it with four clean, thick bathtowels and placed it in our carport. He moved in immediately. His food dishes are on the carpeted roof, where he also sometimes sleeps.

Although he has owned us for a couple months, he will not let me touch him yet, so there is no way to put a flea collar on him or to put flea drops on him. Someone told me to put a bit of garlic in his food, because fleas don't like it and will leave. Unfortunately, he doesn't like garlic. Because of these, I put a flea collar on top of his towels. He has left it in place, sleeping upon it.

My town is rough on "unowned" animals, and I worry about that. If they spot his house, they are going to come down on me. 

Any advice would be welcome!!

My main concerns are fleas (which he likely has) and any other cat issues of which I may be unaware. Also, warmth in the approaching winter.

Thank you!!


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

first of all, thanks for looking after him 

The best thing you can do is get a humane trap and bait it with food..you can then take him to a vet and get him the once over and I would strongly advise to get him neutered if at all possible...it will make him safer and will cause less kitties to be born 

Please don't use garlic, it can be poisonous for cats as far as I know.


----------



## Tzav (Oct 25, 2009)

I had heard that onions were bad, but garlic, too, huh. Wow. Well, if anyone knows what I can do for fleas on a feral cat, I would appreciate the info! Thank you!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

http://www.pacthumanesociety.org/core/WinterShelter.htm

Looks like this guy has picked you as his people. You have such a kind heart to help him and provide for him. Does he have a tipped ear? Is it a male? female? Any pictures of him?

Welcome to CF. Is there a TNR group in your area? Doesnt say where your from. Im from Green Valley, AZ we started a group here in 2006 ~ Paws Patrol. There are about 4 active groups in Tucson area doing TNR with community cats.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I asked a friend of mine who does TNR with me tonight about how she treats fleas in ferals. Her vet in California had her put Evening Primerose into soft food to treat fleas. Take a gell cap and express the liquid into the food. Mix it in and it should do the trick. It worked for her. She tried the brewers yeast but said no results. So dont bother.


----------



## Tzav (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you -- all of you -- for your responses! I appreciate any advice, believe me.

I live in Washington State, and my neighbor and I have dealt with many cats and kittens in the neighborhood, but this one is the first I have allowed to get into my heart since I fell in love with a crippled ferral kitten I named Chatuli, then she died within four days of bringing her into my home, breaking my heart. It was a difficult time. She was the sweetest little thing and took to me immediately, but she was very sick. She died at the cat hospital.

I didn't think I could have a cat again. But Moochie stayed in our yard since I put water out for him during a long unseasonably hot period. Since he stayed, I decided he needed more.

Between my neighbor and me, we have taken several cats in for spaying/neutering, then brought them back to the neighborhood. The last one was Chatuli's mother.

Because I have not been able to even touch Moochie, I don't know if "he" is female or male, but "he" looks like a male, so I call him a "he." 

Now, I need to be educated.  What is TNR? What is a "tipped ear"? My husband took a couple photos of him, but I haven't put them in the computer yet. He is black and white and has a wide face. He is very pretty.

Thank you for the info on Evening Primrose. i will definitely try that!

Again, thank you!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

TNR is Trap, Neuter, Release. 

Here's a good article on ear-tipping, with a picture.

http://www.sniksnak.com/cathealth/eartipping.html

Thanks to you, Chatuli died in a safe, warm place, not out in the cold. atback


----------



## Tzav (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow! I had no clue! Thank you for telling me about this!

Please don't think, though, that my interaction with Chatuli was an altruistic act. I love Chatuli and selfishly wanted her to live. The hardest thing was for me to sit there and have them administer the shot that took her life. I would have done anything else if there had been a way to save her.

Even my cat-hater son-in-law (who really is a nice guy!) said she was the most beautiful cat he had seen in his life. We didn't even get a photo, she became sick so quickly -- a bowel blockage that could not be surgically fixed, they said. They said she would be miserable all her short life, which would have been another year or so as an indoor cat -- which she would have been.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It may have been hard to sit there and have them give her that shot, but it was much better than the way her little life would have ended without you in it.

Good luck with Moochie. Seems he knew where to go.


----------



## Tzav (Oct 25, 2009)

Just want to let you know that Moochie let me pet him this past Saturday. He even raised his back up to receive my pets, then after about 4 rubs, he let me know that was enough. Since then, most days, he has allowed me to pet him -- even to scratch his back a little yesterday, but he goes in moods. Today, he didn't want me to touch him. We are coming closer, though!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's so wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds like your Moochie picked the right house!
I TNR, tame and socialize feral, semi-feral and poorly-socialized cats for adoption. Granted, most of the adult ferals remained and have become our personal housecats, but all of the kittens were sent through the adoption center with the rescue group I foster for. Your work with Moochie will pay off. Slow and Steady wins this race. Always stop before he is ready for you to, leave him wanting more. Just keep an eye on his body-language and you will be able to tell when he is getting close to reaching his threshold level for attention. When I am handling new kitties and beginning to socialize them to touch, I usually also limit my touching to head, cheeks, shoulders and occasionally -if the cat tolerates it- petting down their back from shoulders to rump. 
The two longest feral projects I've had were:
Malibu, who took 5mo from TNR before she would let me first touch her. (_she is the 'eyes' in my siggie_)
Pretty, who took 14mo! from TNR before I could barely brush my finger against her fur. Pretty has been my Most Challenging Feral-kitty-to-date, taking about 4yrs to go from a completely untouched feral to a relaxed housecat that allows anyone to touch her. Both Mallie and Pretty are 100% indoor kitties now, and snuggle with me or my husband. Malibu used to be very reserved, but she became deathly ill several years ago and my fight to save her changed our relationship and she became 100%, no doubts, MY cat and sleeps snuggled to my chest every night.
I really feel the feral ones KNOW the difference in their lives with and without Their Special People in them, and they make The Best kitties when they finally give themselves fully to you and trust you implicitly. You are doing great with Moochie!


----------



## Tzav (Oct 25, 2009)

I have much to learn and learn with the posts here. I appreciate all the advice! Thank you! i will remember what you wrote about where and how to pet.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Since he's used to coming to your garage, just put out a live trap. You can buy one for $40 or so or borrow one from a feral cat group or other rescue group. Just be sure not to forget to check it, esp. now that it's cold. You'll need to get the trap into a warm house ASAP once you catch him -- then get him ASAP to the vet's for neuter/testing/vaccinations.  If you then turn him back loose to continue to be feral (as opposed to adopting him as an indoor cat), at least he won't bring more kittens into the world, and he'll be less likely to attract other cats to your house (unneutered males attract females who want to breed and males who want to fight over territory and females).


----------



## Tzav (Oct 25, 2009)

I am SO struggling with this, and I know it has to be done -- before spring, especially. I don't want him to know I had anything to do with it, so I am thinking of having my husband do it all, since he hasn't been able to get near Moochie yet. With this, I think I will ask him . . . . He said he would do it. 

It's just that Moochie is the smartest cat I have ever been around -- very intelligent. He would likely never have anything to do with me again if I did it. We may also lose him, but it has to be done.

I will ask my neighbor, before I do it, if she has already take care of this -- that is a possibility. If not, we need to do it, I know. I wish they did it like other places, nipping the ear so it is obvious.


----------

